# First Glimpse of the Aviator



## ballwatch

Dear All,

Enclosed please find the first images of the upcoming Engineer Master II Aviator. We hope you will enjoy.










The Aviator uses our largest gas tubes to date, 2mm x 6mm. The Arabic hour markers use luminous paint to provide a transition from light to darkness, when the eye needs a bit of time to adjust to the change.










The 22mm calf strap does not taper, making for a great look on the wrist.










The engraved caseback features the famous image of Wilbur running alongside his brother Orville during the first flight.

More to come..

Best Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company


----------



## ballwatch

[ROW]







[/ROW]

[ROW]







[/ROW]

[ROW]







[/ROW]


----------



## Velomane

Sweet! Thanks for the pics. I look forward to seeing one on my wrist.


----------



## scottw44

tremendous Jeremy. Kudos to Ball. Looks like another winner!!!


----------



## roberev

Wow! It looks great!! :-!

Rob


----------



## ElChingon7

Really great looking piece!


----------



## Maclaren

Great looking watch!

Will it be available with a white dial?


----------



## ballwatch

Maclaren said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Will it be available with a white dial?


The Aviator is only available in the combination shown here. Above all, we wanted to keep it simple.

The Aviator GMT, coming later, will feature black, brown or cream dials.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## SgtRick

Very clean, very classy.


----------



## TMW

Wow. Nuff said.


----------



## jhess

TMW said:


> Wow. Nuff said.


This has been two years in production and finally we can bring it to market.

this will be the brightest lumed watch on the market.

The initial Luminova blast from inner nimbers will be astounding and as the night wears on the overwhelming almost 100mc of huge gas tubes on main markers will be stunning.

This one is a winner for sure.

And even though it is big, mm wise, it sits well on the wrsit and looks great on a small OR large wrist.

Jeff Hess


----------



## 00Photo

that looks fantastic!


----------



## mjcampb

Another beauty from Ball...got a NightTrain-look about it. I really like the Wright Flyer on the back.

Question: Just curious, *and extremely unimportant*, but why is it included in the Master II and not Fireman line-up given its look (not that it really matters)? Some insight into how these things are decided seems interesting...well to me at least.


----------



## skillet

Great looking and much anticipated, but, looks like it might need a bracelet option


----------



## Davidtan

eta 2836-2 ?

simple and nice !


----------



## HockeyBrand

Spectacular Jeremy and Jeff! Well worth the wait! :thanks


----------



## WatchMe82

One of the *most beautiful *aviator style watches I have seen

VERY NICE BALL! :-!:-!


----------



## bleddrewsoe

jhess said:


> This has been two years in production and finally we can bring it to market.
> 
> this will be the brightest lumed watch on the market.
> 
> The initial Luminova blast from inner nimbers will be astounding and as the night wears on the overwhelming almost 100mc of huge gas tubes on main markers will be stunning.
> 
> This one is a winner for sure.
> 
> And even though it is big, mm wise, it sits well on the wrsit and looks great on a small OR large wrist.
> 
> Jeff Hess


So what is the diameter?


----------



## HockeyBrand

46mm diameter.


----------



## Token

Wow --- I've recently discovered I'm a sucker for aviator designs and this is a really nice one...in fact, the first Ball design that's really attracted me.


----------



## TallyHo!

What is the MSRP?


----------



## obie

Aviator $1599 Calf, ..Black or White dial.

Aviator GMT $1,899 Calf, Brown or White dial.


----------



## roberev

How will the Officer model differ from this one and the GMT?

Decisions. Decisions.

Rob
(still saving for the Royal Blue)


----------



## TallyHo!

I should have asked this earlier. What is the release date of this watch? When will the officer and GMT models arrive as well?


----------



## scottw44

GMT will be very similiar but with 2893 two time zone movement.

Officer will feature hinged cased back and heavily damaskeened Unitas 6498.

Not sure of official release dates but the Aviator will be first, followed by the GMT, and then the officer. The Aviator should be sometime in the next 4-6 weeks I'd guess.


----------



## abrizz

This looks great, I can't wait to see the other models. How thick is the watch?


----------



## thodgins

Great looking watch. I like the clean easy to read dial. Unfortunately 46mm is probably too big for me. What is the lug end to lug end measurement? Is this Ball's largest watch as far as case size?


----------



## groundhog

Excellent decision to keep to a simple dial. Nice work gentlemen. 
Tim


----------



## iceheller

Nice and simple for the start:-!. But a sub-dial second hand or power reserve display would bring the watch to another level in term of killer looks and status(time to re-work the movement to accomodate the sub-dial second hand/Power reserve indicator). :roll:


----------



## scottw44

The Aviator as the entry level of the series features a simple three hand layout.

The 2893 equipped GMT adds a second time zone to the dial.

The Officer will feature a Unitas 6498, which has a small seconds sub dial.

Something for everyone in the series I suppose.

A power reserve is a nice feature...maybe if the line evolves further, a model with several days of power reserve can emerge, and if so, a power reserve gauge would make a great addition on such a watch! Imagine a three barrel, 5 day power reserve Ball. That would be cool!



iceheller said:


> Nice and simple for the start:-!. But a sub-dial second hand or power reserve display would bring the watch to another level in term of killer looks and status(time to re-work the movement to accomodate the sub-dial second hand/Power reserve indicator). :roll:


----------



## iceheller

Maybe i missed/miss read your thread on the Officer. But you are the best mr scott! Would be eager to see the Officer model. Hopefully the bann on buying watch would be lifted by then...


----------



## TropiRock

Stunning, an outstanding job. I usually lurk on this forum, but just couldn't resist expressing my opinion. My name is Mick and I'm a Ball-o-holic. No doubt will be adding an Aviator to my growing little collection. Jeff, Jeremy, Damir et al: great job, wonderful watch and please extend every possible kudo to the designers.

I've never owned an aviator-style watch made by _anybody_ and so this might be a stooopid observation, but as I look at the clean, simple face of this watch, the size/layout of the tritium tubes immediately reminds me of fanblades. As in an old aircraft propeller. I wonder if this was by design, or am I reaching too far for the artistic expression of the designers? Were they actually that creative, or....is my observation just plain stooopid?

This watch represents a good news/bad news scenario for me. My dear wife knows that I've been exploring to find a good six-or-eight watch winder. Man, are those things expensive! I fear the quality of Chinese-made units, so it looks like I'm going to shell out a number with three zeroes. But now that I've seen the Aviator, what to do? If it was a little bit ugly, just the _tiniest_ bit ugly, then my decision would be easy. I'd be buying the winder soon. But I can't find a flaw anywhere in the Aviator, darn it.....

So from one watch guy to many others: is it really easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission????

:-s


----------



## tisoris

TropiRock said:


> Stunning, an outstanding job. I usually lurk on this forum, but just couldn't resist expressing my opinion. My name is Mick and I'm a Ball-o-holic. No doubt will be adding an Aviator to my growing little collection. Jeff, Jeremy, Damir et al: great job, wonderful watch and please extend every possible kudo to the designers.
> 
> I've never owned an aviator-style watch made by _anybody_ and so this might be a stooopid observation, but as I look at the clean, simple face of this watch, the size/layout of the tritium tubes immediately reminds me of fanblades. As in an old aircraft propeller. I wonder if this was by design, or am I reaching too far for the artistic expression of the designers? Were they actually that creative, or....is my observation just plain stooopid?
> 
> This watch represents a good news/bad news scenario for me. My dear wife knows that I've been exploring to find a good six-or-eight watch winder. Man, are those things expensive! I fear the quality of Chinese-made units, so it looks like I'm going to shell out a number with three zeroes. But now that I've seen the Aviator, what to do? If it was a little bit ugly, just the _tiniest_ bit ugly, then my decision would be easy. I'd be buying the winder soon. But I can't find a flaw anywhere in the Aviator, darn it.....
> 
> So from one watch guy to many others: is it really easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission????
> 
> :-s


The design is clean and straightforward. However, it reminds me of the old fireman design. Honestly, I am giving 75/100 for this watch as I'm looking for some aviator uniqueness associated with this watch. I would prefer to see the triangle mark at the 12 o'clock position and also prefer to have a diamond shaped crown. IF the 3,6,9 positions come with numerals than It will look nicer. These are just my personal taste. Overall, great effort for Ball. Good luck.


----------



## iceheller

You are kind of right *TropiRock.* But many other company using the "triangle mark" at 12 position too. May be BALL should add in the word "Aviator" on the dial just like what they did for EHC and thus distinguish it from NT even more.


----------



## bokhan

Oh jeez. I know where my next paycheck is going.


----------



## bender

iceheller said:


> You are kind of right *TropiRock.* But many other company using the "triangle mark" at 12 position too. May be BALL should add in the word "Aviator" on the dial just like what they did for EHC and thus distinguish it from NT even more.


I had pretty much the same reaction. the nighttrain looks more like an aviator watch to me than the new aviator.


----------



## scottw44

Nice to meet you TropiRock...your post sums up my feelings beautifully.


----------



## Timewaster

There is obviously a small gas tube on the sweep seconds hand, but is there also luminous paint on the tip of that seconds hand (where it is white, instead of black)? You can't tell from the pics.


----------



## TropiRock

Thanks, Scott! It's nice to meet you, too, along with all the other Ball fans. Seems like a good bunch of smart people with interesting posts. I think it's great that some of the Ball Watch folks also participate in the forum.

Mick (aka TropiRock)


----------



## Cleindian44

Goregous watch! However, at 46mm, the thing is too big for my puny wrists. Heck, my Night Train is really too big.

If only it came in 40mm!


----------



## seattlite

Just got the Ball newsletter on the Aviator: http://www.ballwatch.com/newsletter/july08/04_aviator.html

But, the lume shot does not show the inner dial numbers glowing like what was shown on the pre-release pictures. Will the production watch only have the tritium or will it also have some superliminova?


----------



## CalDiver

Well, I'll be eagerly awaiting release of that beauty in the US!


----------



## Timewaster

> But, the lume shot does not show the inner dial numbers glowing like what was shown on the pre-release pictures. Will the production watch only have the tritium or will it also have some superliminova?


Hmmm...interesting observation.

This is what Jeff Hess said earlier in this thread. I'd go with what he says over what that marketing photo shows:


> The initial Luminova blast from inner nimbers will be astounding and as the night wears on the overwhelming almost 100mc of huge gas tubes on main markers will be stunning.


Also, I'm still wondering if anyone knows if there is superluminova on the tip of the seconds hand, or if that is just painted white. I understand that is probably considered a minor detail to many, but I do look for those minor details. If anyone can comment, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skillet

Just wondering if anyone knows if there will be any factory bracelet options with this aviator or is the calf skin only?


----------



## obie

As of now, just calf strap.


----------



## peacefuljeffrey

Forgive me if this is a kind of heresy, as I am not a well-versed watch aficionado and this is my first post here ("Hi, I'm peacefuljeffrey.) -- but, what is it about this watch that qualifies it to be called an "aviator watch"?

I mean, if I had not found it in a thread that referred to it as such, I would not have thought, "Oh, hey, clearly an _aviator_ watch!" I'm a private pilot, and all of the watches I've previously seen called "aviators" had an E-6B computer on the bezel...

Thanks for any clarity you can bring to this for me. :thanks


----------



## HockeyBrand

peacefuljeffrey said:


> Forgive me if this is a kind of heresy, as I am not a well-versed watch aficionado and this is my first post here ("Hi, I'm peacefuljeffrey.) -- but, what is it about this watch that qualifies it to be called an "aviator watch"?
> 
> I mean, if I had not found it in a thread that referred to it as such, I would not have thought, "Oh, hey, clearly an _aviator_ watch!" I'm a private pilot, and all of the watches I've previously seen called "aviators" had an E-6B computer on the bezel...
> 
> Thanks for any clarity you can bring to this for me. :thanks


Hi Jeffrey!
I'm not a Pilot and I envy you! You'll have to describe some experiences you've had with us. |> I wear a B1 Breitling to which many watch afficiandos and Private Pilots give many praise to over all the other "tool/functional Pilot-type" watches.

I googled the subject Aviator Watches and came up with many designs that I believe the BALL has evolved from.

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=aviator watches&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Classic, easy-to-read, Large dial, simple layout and pilot leatehr strap is what the design team opted for with this watch. Time will tell, but I believe this line is a winner.

Welcome again. :thanks


----------



## Kev

I'm a dive watch guy, but the new Aviator looks awesome! 

This could be my first Aviator.

Kev.


----------



## peacefuljeffrey

HockeyBrand said:


> Hi Jeffrey!
> I'm not a Pilot and I envy you! You'll have to describe some experiences you've had with us. |>


One cool experience was that I went flying on the very date of the 100th anniversary of the Wright brothers' first flight! (17 Dec. 1903 - 17 Dec. 2003).

On 17 Dec. 2003, I took a female friend flying from Lantana, FL to Pahokee, FL and back.

It was very important to me that I get to fly on that anniversary. I mean, 100 years, to-the-day, after the Wright brothers' historic first powered flight was a _very meaningful thing!_ :-!

Now, there are three intersecting runways at Lantana, so no matter what the wind is doing, you can take your pick of six different directions in which to take off.

Pahokee Airport (you should GoogleEarth it) is a single runway running 170-350 (compass directions). On this day, the winds were not just strong, but gusty too. We overflew Pahokee to check the wind-tee, and it was blowing pretty much about 45 degrees off the left of runway 35. I'd be landing almost north, with a really stiff wind coming from the left.

I was a little anxious about it, but attempted it anyway. I don't think my passenger in the Cessna 152 really had all that much idea how ... iffy this was. Looking back, it worked out ok but it was something that my present judgment would tell me _not _to do. I wouldn't do it again, now.

It was a _severe_ crosswind landing, and even as we did the rollout, the wheels wanted to skitch to the right on the runway. We parked next to what was then the Twin Otter operated by Skydive SoBe (now defunct). Needless to say, there were no skydiving operations going on that day, but two or three people were in the hangar office. When we went in, they were like, "You flew here... in _that_... in _this?!_" :-s

When we got ready to leave, because of the direction the plane was parked in (facing away from the wind) it was _extremely difficult_ to maneuver the plane to turn around and taxi! I had to jockey it. I had to turn around to the right, because the Otter was on my left. But the wind was hitting the vertical stabilizer from the rear left, which wanted to push the tail right and the nose left--the opposite of the way I needed to turn! I had to essentially _wiggle_ the plane out of the parking spot a jolt at a time.

I was very relieved to get out of that airport without incident, and get back home. But _I FLEW AN AIRPLANE ON THE 100TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE WRIGHT BROTHERS' FLIGHT!!! :-!_


----------



## Peter Atwood

Oh my goodness. This is a beauty! When will they be available to order?


----------



## obie

You can preorder them down through your AD. As mentioned in another thread, probably another 4-6 weeks before we see them in the US, as they are putting on a different crown.


----------



## scottw44

WOW...what a great story. I have done some 100 mile bike rides out there and the wind is ferocious!!! I could only imagine piloting a small craft. I know the airport too!

Thanx for the great read.



peacefuljeffrey said:


> One cool experience was that I went flying on the very date of the 100th anniversary of the Wright brothers' first flight! (17 Dec. 1903 - 17 Dec. 2003).
> 
> On 17 Dec. 2003, I took a female friend flying from Lantana, FL to Pahokee, FL and back.
> 
> It was very important to me that I get to fly on that anniversary. I mean, 100 years, to-the-day, after the Wright brothers' historic first powered flight was a _very meaningful thing!_ :-!
> 
> Now, there are three intersecting runways at Lantana, so no matter what the wind is doing, you can take your pick of six different directions in which to take off.
> 
> Pahokee Airport (you should GoogleEarth it) is a single runway running 170-350 (compass directions). On this day, the winds were not just strong, but gusty too. We overflew Pahokee to check the wind-tee, and it was blowing pretty much about 45 degrees off the left of runway 35. I'd be landing almost north, with a really stiff wind coming from the left.
> 
> I was a little anxious about it, but attempted it anyway. I don't think my passenger in the Cessna 152 really had all that much idea how ... iffy this was. Looking back, it worked out ok but it was something that my present judgment would tell me _not _to do. I wouldn't do it again, now.
> 
> It was a _severe_ crosswind landing, and even as we did the rollout, the wheels wanted to skitch to the right on the runway. We parked next to what was then the Twin Otter operated by Skydive SoBe (now defunct). Needless to say, there were no skydiving operations going on that day, but two or three people were in the hangar office. When we went in, they were like, "You flew here... in _that_... in _this?!_" :-s
> 
> When we got ready to leave, because of the direction the plane was parked in (facing away from the wind) it was _extremely difficult_ to maneuver the plane to turn around and taxi! I had to jockey it. I had to turn around to the right, because the Otter was on my left. But the wind was hitting the vertical stabilizer from the rear left, which wanted to push the tail right and the nose left--the opposite of the way I needed to turn! I had to essentially _wiggle_ the plane out of the parking spot a jolt at a time.
> 
> I was very relieved to get out of that airport without incident, and get back home. But _I FLEW AN AIRPLANE ON THE 100TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE WRIGHT BROTHERS' FLIGHT!!! :-!_


----------



## zephyr1

bender said:


> I had pretty much the same reaction. the nighttrain looks more like an aviator watch to me than the new aviator.


I've been wearing my Night Train with a pilot strap. Looks great and 44mm is about as large as I can handle on the wrist.


----------



## jhess

Looks like all is well with the Aviator now and it should ship to usa within a few days.

Also, (forgive the intrusion here), we were able to secure 25 of the red gold cleveland expresses that sold out 3 months back and they have been shipped to AD's.

good luck! 
Peaceful,yet at times, menacing and ill tempered Jeff :rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## obie

Good news indeed! I will be grabbing one of them up as all the AD's that have seen the prototype are saying it is the coolest Ball yet!


----------



## iceheller

Saw the aviator yesterday. Not that really huge compare to NT... But the one selling like hot cake one in Lee-gapore is the Diver GMT!!! Ad said is sold out!!! Do not even have the change to lay my eyes on it. Daxm


----------



## scottw44

That is truly great news Jeff!



jhess said:


> Looks like all is well with the Aviator now and it should ship to usa within a few days.
> 
> Also, (forgive the intrusion here), we were able to secure 25 of the red gold cleveland expresses that sold out 3 months back and they have been shipped to AD's.
> 
> good luck!
> Peaceful,yet at times, menacing and ill tempered Jeff :rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## saigonblack

iceheller said:


> Saw the aviator yesterday. Not that really huge compare to NT... But the one selling like hot cake one in Lee-gapore is the Diver GMT!!! Ad said is sold out!!! Do not even have the change to lay my eyes on it. Daxm


Oh, where did u see it in Lee-gapore and how much in SGD?


----------



## iceheller

saigonblack said:


> Oh, where did u see it in Lee-gapore and how much in SGD?


Quoted SG2200 for the T100 lume aviator at Bugis Junction level one-All watches display. I believe most Lee-gapore AD would have it in their store by now. But if you see the GMT diver please post notice here. Got to see if that watch is really worth SG4000plus as quoted by the AD


----------



## saigonblack

iceheller said:


> Quoted SG2200 for the T100 lume aviator at Bugis Junction level one-All watches display. I believe most Lee-gapore AD would have it in their store by now. But if you see the GMT diver please post notice here. Got to see if that watch is really worth SG4000plus as quoted by the AD


Thanks iceheller. I have good experience buying from All Watches. I'll run by and take a look as soon as I can. :-!

And will do, will keep a lookout for the GMT Diver for sure and let u know if i see it. :thanks


----------



## obie

****************We Do Not Discuss Discounts On The Official Forum **********


----------



## iceheller

SGD2200 for aviator is list price(MSRP in SGD), no worry!!!! Would not discuss discount at this forums. Maybe would discuss omega and ball price to see if BALL is half of omega. hahahaha


----------



## saigonblack

iceheller said:


> Quoted SG2200 for the T100 lume aviator at Bugis Junction level one-All watches display. I believe most Lee-gapore AD would have it in their store by now. But if you see the GMT diver please post notice here. Got to see if that watch is really worth SG4000plus as quoted by the AD


Hmm finally saw it today at All Watches, am not very impressed by it. Guess I'll pass.


----------



## iceheller

saigonblack said:


> Hmm finally saw it today at All Watches, am not very impressed by it. Guess I'll pass.


Well you look more impressive if that your pic. Hahahha. Just joking


----------



## carrot^

iceheller said:


> Well you look more impressive if that your pic. Hahahha. Just joking


lol, that gal is Kanny. ;p


----------



## hoser

*In-stock in USA?*

So are these in stock somewhere in USA yet? Please email me if you know where to get one.

Any other wrist shots?


----------



## obie

*Re: In-stock in USA?*

Ball's dealer meeting is Thursday, so we should know by then if they hit the US.


----------



## abouttime

yeah that girl is beautiful.. send her over to my shop please.


----------



## Davidtan

just saw it from my nearest AD, this is really really nice watch ! price is very reasonable as well which i tog it may a lot higher than current price


----------



## hoser

Davidtan said:


> just saw it from my nearest AD, this is really really nice watch ! price is very reasonable as well which i tog it may a lot higher than current price


What dealer did you see it at? What state are you located?


----------



## iceheller

It already hit the shore of Lee-gapore. But not all AD store in Lee-gapore has it. If i am not wrong, most of S.E Asia(including HK) AD has got the Aviator model for weeks.


----------



## hoser

*Usa?*

Any dealers in USA yet?


----------



## obie

*Re: Usa?*

Is it Thursday yet????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## saigonblack

iceheller said:


> Well you look more impressive if that your pic. Hahahha. Just joking


Now dont be cheeky :-d Well, I pop by AllWatches and was slightly disappointed at it. Guess I will keep a lookout for another watch then. So far the original Nighttrain is the other that makes my heart skip a beat, but it is just too bad that don't have the blue tubes no more. :roll:


----------



## FrancoThai

Hi Guys,

The watch is already available in Thailand with the same international price point > USD 1,000. I saw it in person during the int'l watch fair in Bangkok. Interesting watch, the price is aligned with what the what is offering.

Thailand is a targeted market for int'l watch makers also more and more high end watches can be bought locally.

FrancoThai


----------



## westwood4

Real nice looking watch.......
but I wish they come in smaller sizes, something btw 40mm to 42mm.


----------



## obie

Most of the Ball Watches are 40-42mm. I am sure there is something similar that will fit the bill for you...


----------



## hoser

Someone let me know when they land in US. I think they may look pretty cool, but I'd love to see in person before deciding! :-!


----------



## obie

They have been Stateside for a week....Stated in 2 other threads...


----------



## hoser

I'll start calling around and see who has one locally! :-!


----------



## Micha

I love the case back! :-!


----------



## ra-man1234

This is a beautiful watch. Very tempting.


----------



## jf718

Oh great, now I can't make up my mind between this one and the engineer master diver. Aghhh!


----------



## OILMAN

i have this watch...i love it....i get so many compliments on it at work...


----------

